# Pictures of Oklahoma State Broadhead shoot



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Great shoot as always by Wagoner Archery club. Special thanks to all the guys at Wagoners club

Shooters before the shoot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shooters before the shoot*

Family fun


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Before instructions*

Roger Hayes giving a little instrucations on scoring


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Target #1*

Had a good shoot. My arrows are the white nocks. Montecs shot really well:wink:

26 yrd Coyote


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#1*

Up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#2 target*

33 yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#2*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Target #3*

11 yrd Fox. My only eight of the tournament Let down and wip the sweat from your eyes would have helped my shot here. Sometimes they seem to easy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#4*

20 yrd **** Randy here shooting shot excellant as well.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#4*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#5*

39 yrd bear


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#5*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#6*

34 yrd deer Russel shooting, had a great time shooting with both Randy and Russell


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#6*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#7*

22 yrd Caribou


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#7*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#8*

28yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#8*

Up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#9*

23 yrd Turkey


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#10*

22yrd Coyote


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#10*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#11*

30 yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#11*

Up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#12*

Choice of chimpmunk or Rabbit 8yrds


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#12*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#13*

33 yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#13*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#14*

22 yrd fox


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#22*

Up close.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#15*

33 yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#15*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#16*

35yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#16*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#17*

23 yrd Caribou
Pretty good shooting


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#17*

up close Good shoots for sure


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#18*

40 yrd bear


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#18*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#18*

up close


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#19*

26 yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*#19*

Up close.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hope you like the pictures.*

Broadheads shoots are a favorite of mine. Try one sometime. We have had this strofoam for years at Wagoner. It holds up well. Now we do have hard foam rubber behind it to stop arrows as well.

Just good practice and shows us shooting broadheads is nothing like field points. They have to be tuned.

My set up was Drenalin Bow.

75/95 Goldtip arrows with Montec Broadheads. Im very pleased with Montecs and also the blazers vanes. Tips from here from reading the threads aften let me try different things, these tips work.
DB


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Dan I wish we had BH shoots around here, they'll definitely get you ready for hunting season. Although, I am surprised all the shots were clear lanes and flat. You need to throw some trees in there and get some elevated shots:thumb: Also, most guys say they won't shoot past a certain yardage...I think you shouldn't shoot under 15:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hills and Valleys would be great*



Doc said:


> Dan I wish we had BH shoots around here, they'll definitely get you ready for hunting season. Although, I am surprised all the shots were clear lanes and flat. You need to throw some trees in there and get some elevated shots:thumb: Also, most guys say they won't shoot past a certain yardage...I think you shouldn't shoot under 15:wink:



This range is all flat ( Oklahoma not all hills) and set up to where we can drive up to target and set them up easily. Strofoam blocks are not easy to carry. Great range. Doc thanks for showing me the URL link. Takes a little more time to go back and forth:tongue: But pictures certianly look better larger. It just accured to me with using the url link I could post both pictures in one post. Im learning.


----------



## Aaro (May 3, 2006)

Surprised no one lost any fletchings, some of those shots were close together!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*It happens*



Aaro said:


> Surprised no one lost any fletchings, some of those shots were close together!


I lost two vanes last year. We try to shoot only three to a group for that reason.
DB


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great Shooting there DB


----------



## sling (Jul 5, 2007)

dang looks like ya'll had alot of fun


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

That is truly something different to shoot.


----------

